# opposite sex attractions



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

ok, ya'll....

me and a really good friend of mine was discussing the things we find most attractive about the opposite sex.... i know physical is gonna wanna come into play... but lets skip that... we all know there are noticeable attributes that pull your eyes to another person....

but lets get real deep here.... not physical..but what other traits do you notice or find so very irrisistable in another person....?

i personally love when i can spar with another person..when they get the humor, and enjoy it... when they dish it out..and keep me guessing and wondering what will be next... i love when a man can play.   when he can relax and be funny...can tease... can joke and pick .... but i  really find when one can get dead pan serious....and wrench your heart with his emotions.

one other thing, when a man can openly love on his mother, or wife or kids in public..and not be ashamed.  openly hold their children and laugh with them.. even in a mist of adults... that just warms my heart.  this doesnt have to be someone you would jump their bones given the chance... just maybe even friends or co workers you find attractive for certain traits....

another really intriguing trait is when they come back at you with something you had mentioned in passing, or noticed something about you that no one else has ever noticed.  thats when you know they were really interested in what you had to say... or picked up on some trait of yours that you never noticed.   that is just awesome...

but tell me, what is it men find desireable in women, either as friends, co workers, or even mates... and women, please add your ideas too....i am sure our list will be longer....if you just want to add physical, then tell me what you notice first or look for first ....k?  thanks ya'll..


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 16, 2005)

Cathy and I have gotten along because we have similar interests. We like similar movies, similar types of food, the same music, similar humor and books. We listen to each other, and we can talk about almost anything and be engaging in the conversation. She is an artist, and I the photographer. When we had businesses together we had shared responsibilities and work well together. We enjoy more time with each other instead of individual space. We have become each others best friend and best partners.


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 16, 2005)

Women with a sense of humour who can socialise and not act like a stuck up tart. Open mindedness goes a long way in my books and the ability to engage in deep conversations that last for hours.

I like women who look after themselves and don't go nuts with dieting and exercise.

I like soft skin, nice breasts and a nice set of hips. :mrgreen: 

...oh and I melt when a see a lady with a super nice smile.


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> me and a really good friend of mine ..


 
you have another really good friend besides me?!?!  

Okay, so my 'makes me all girlie and mushie' things:

1.  a beautiful mind that can carry on a conversation about anything with anyone from a two year old to the president.
2.  quick wit
3.  the ability to be a gentleman without making a woman feel helpless or incompetent
4.  a smoothe-as-whisky phone voice (pitty pat my heart!!)
5.  long, slow, deep, wet kisses that last three days ....

oh wait ... that was Kevin Costner in Bull Durham ... wrong thread ... sorry ... talk among yourselves ...

I guess I must add:

6.  A man in uniform ... (whew ... on that note, I'm outta here!)


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

This one is really important to me:  you know how some people are really good at giving that _look_?  That look that can cut you down and make you feel stupid, and not good enough?  The look that says "That was such a dumb joke, you retard"... I am not attracted to anyone even capable of that look.  If she can't put aside her pride and laugh at stupidity and silliness, I don't wanna even be friends with her.  But if she can, and if she can just be herself and not worry about looking stupid, then that' something special in my book.  Humor is important to me, but not just humor... how she treats other people.  For a guy who's been looked down on all his life for being the one to crack the dumb jokes, and the guy who gets "the giggles" frequently, I want a girl who can just let go and be goofy.

The last relationship I was in, the girl was rather...self-centered.  So I've been there, and don't want to go there again.  It's really attractive to me when a girl can set aside whatever she's doing or feeling to be there when someone else needs her.  I'm not talking about wanting her to cater to me, but just having the attitude that others are more important... that's a thing to look for in my book.

And the last and biggest thing is that she has to be a Christian.  And I'm not talking about just one of those "yeah, I think I believe in God" Christians, but God has to be THE most important thing in her life, and she would have to love Him more than she would ever love me.  That is NUMBER ONE, in my book.

And that's it. =)


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

this is great... have you noticed a theme...almost everyone says humor and able to communicate.... thats interesting.........

deep down, no matter where your from, being heard, and treated kindly, add some laughter...guess we all want that, huh??  then why are so many miserable??


----------



## woodsac (Nov 16, 2005)

I just like *real*. If you can go to the store in your slippers, wear you hair in pigtails to a luncheon, make a joke even if you're not sure it's funny. Dress how you wanna, say what you wanna, be yourself. But...you also need to know when to bite your tongue, when to dress up and when to act like an adult. And if _I'm_ out of line, tell me!!! Don't embarass me, but let me know that you didn't appreciate what I said or how I said it.

Oh, and smile   The first thing that will attract me to a woman is her smile. And I'm not talking physical. I will usually notice a smile, and not even be able to tell you what they looked like. Just make me notice her. Someone that smiles a lot has a lot to offer. I don't smile a whole lot, but I love to make other people smile. Even at my own expense :Joker: 

I'm sure these are the reasons that I've been with Sicily for almost 9 years :hugs:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 16, 2005)

What I notice/want...

A girl who can carry on an intelligent conversation without going completely nutts over something...

She needs to be able to let go and have fun! 

She has to be able to go through rough times without completely losing it.(a little is ok.. that's what we are here for? right?) 

I want a girl that can love me openly and not be shy about it around other people.

She needs to be mathematical/intelligent.

Definately needs to be able to play piano. 

oh, and she MUST be able to give really really good hugs. :mrgreen:

and she need to surprise me a lot with stuff I never knew about her...  so that and more. 

ummm, yeah... all that and what Xmetal said sounds like a good girl.


----------



## photo gal (Nov 16, 2005)

A man who is self assured, has a great sense of humor and is intelligent and honest really floats my boat!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> A man who is self assured, has a great sense of humor and is intelligent and honest really floats my boat!



*ahem* howdy, little lady.   




(lol :greenpbl: )


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

:lmao:


----------



## photo gal (Nov 16, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :hug::


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> :lmao:





			
				photo gal said:
			
		

> :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :hug::



See what I mean???  Everyone laughs at me :cry:








=P


----------



## photo gal (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh no verbal don't be sad, I personally thought it was very clever. And I really like that in a man!!!  Made my day actually!!  : )


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Oh no verbal don't be sad, I personally thought it was very clever. And I really like that in a man!!!  Made my day actually!!  : )



Haha!  It's not clever, it just means I've been watching far too many John Wayne movies lately.


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2005)

hmmmm...for me....
...someone who can talk.  I'm not exactly mute, I wanna talk! I like when people are interested in people other than themselves.  I like when people aren't afraid to show that they care about you, no matter who is around.  I like when a person isn't afaid to make me feel like I'm important/special to him.


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Haha!  It's not clever, it just means I've been watching far too many John Wayne movies lately.




verbal...? you need to chg your avitar to john wayne...  :mrgreen: 

i agree with photo gal.. your so dang funny...keep it up..


----------



## ShutteredEye (Nov 16, 2005)

Big boobs.









No, actually intelligence and goodness.  Musts.

And a girl that can use a flip top toothpaste tube without getting it all gunky.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> verbal...? you need to chg your avitar to john wayne...  :mrgreen:
> 
> i agree with photo gal.. your so dang funny...keep it up..



Haha, thanks you two =)


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> And a girl that can use a flip top toothpaste tube without getting it all gunky.


 
THANK YOU!!  Marry me, mountainlander ... we'll have clean toothpaste tubes together ... unless you squeeze from the middle ...


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> THANK YOU!!  Marry me, mountainlander ... we'll have clean toothpaste tubes together ... unless you squeeze from the middle ...



now we are crossing the line, pallie....

besides, when you read mountainlander, doesnt it sound more me than you?? :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:   

just joshin' ya ....nicole.... go ahead, i know how toothpaste turns you on.

    ( your such a freak...  :hug::  )


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> now we are crossing the line, pallie....
> 
> besides, when you read mountainlander, doesnt it sound more me than you?? :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:
> 
> ...




Haha!  Nicole, is that a trick I should be learning?  Should I approach the ladies and strike up a toothpaste conversation?  I could use the help. =P


----------



## photo gal (Nov 16, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Haha!  Nicole, is that a trick I should be learning?  Should I approach the ladies and strike up a toothpaste conversation?  I could use the help. =P




Your doing just fine Jon! :thumbup:


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Haha!  Nicole, is that a trick I should be learning?  Should I approach the ladies and strike up a toothpaste conversation?  I could use the help. =P



verbal...  you may not can handle a girl like nicole... there are more than a few men in straight jackets after dating her...     it takes all you got to handle a chick like her..but if thats what your looking for, she will give you pointers..



( dang pallie, this is like talking behind your back right in front of you!!)
deep love cousin!!  luv ya..mean it!


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Haha! Nicole, is that a trick I should be learning? Should I approach the ladies and strike up a toothpaste conversation? I could use the help. =P


 
Verbal, aprilraven is FOREVER picking on me because in our little torturous bond, I'm the organized one and she's the fly by the seat of the pants one.  I've seen her toothpaste tube and it's beat all to heck, wrinkled, smashed and paste just gooping out.  

Aprilraven ... now you're just braggin'.   

Verbal ... dude, you rock all on your own.  You should just sit back and let THEM talk to you.


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

quit lookin' at my tube.....


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Verbal ... dude, you rock all on your own.  You should just sit back and let THEM talk to you.



Last time a girl talked to me it was a retarded girl who came up to me, pet my hair, and told me I'm a pretty horse.








Actually I'm kidding, lol... I have TONS of female friends.  I seem to get along better with girls than guys, lol.  But unfortunately I'm the "nice guy" they come to when they need to complain about their boyfriends.  :er:


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> verbal... you may not can handle a girl like nicole... there are more than a few men in straight jackets after dating her...  it takes all you got to handle a chick like her..but if thats what your looking for, she will give you pointers..
> 
> ( dang pallie, this is like talking behind your back right in front of you!!)
> deep love cousin!! luv ya..mean it!


 
Just so we're all clear ... keep your friends close, keep your enemies closer, and put Aprilraven under her own surveillence team. 

Oh, hey, ravie-babie ... :greenpbl:   :greenpbl: 


....i know, right?


----------



## photo gal (Nov 16, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> quit lookin' at my tube.....




 :lmao:


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Actually I'm kidding, lol... I have TONS of female friends. I seem to get along better with girls than guys, lol. But unfortunately I'm the "nice guy" they come to when they need to complain about their boyfriends. :er:


 
H E L L O!   Tha's when you go, "Oh, come here sweetie ... let Verbal hold you a while.  YOu just need a hug ... no really ... I'll just hold you!"

Just kidding.  Dude, I know many marriages that have begun just from being a pal.  Seriously, beauty fades.  Personalities change over the years.  If you can't still be friends with someone, how in the world are you going to spend the last 25-30 years of your life?  They will always remember you for being the tender guy.  The good guy.  The one that they compare the others to and think "Why can't Joe be like Verbal?  He was so sweet."

Don't listen to aprilraven.  She's just ... well, let's just say her newt is empty and she's growing some more.


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> :lmao:


 
Photo gal, PLEASE do not encourage her any more!!!  

If ya'll only knew ...


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

Haha!  Thanks Nicole. =)  I'm sure the girls grow out of the "brad pitt syndrome" eventually, but I'm impatient.


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Haha! Thanks Nicole. =) I'm sure the girls grow out of the "brad pitt syndrome" eventually, but I'm impatient.


 
tell me your hair looks like his in Legends of the Fall and I'm your huckleberry!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> H E L L O!   Tha's when you go, "Oh, come here sweetie ... let Verbal hold you a while.  YOu just need a hug ... no really ... I'll just hold you!"



Haha, by the way... if I ever said "let Verbal hold you a while" I'd shoot myself!  Even online I prefer to go by my real name!  I was a hardcore geek for awhile, and I try to distance myself from that.


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> tell me your hair looks like his in Legends of the Fall and I'm your huckleberry!



hey, thats what they said about you in high school....  :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 16, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> if I ever said "let Verbal hold you a while" I'd shoot myself!


Imagine if I did that.... :lmao:
"Come here, let Littleman hold you a while" 

I think I would get a slap in the face... :lmao:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Imagine if I did that.... :lmao:
> "Come here, let Littleman hold you a while"
> 
> I think I would get a slap in the face... :lmao:



Or a very skeptical look pointed at...um, not your face. lol...


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Or a very skeptical look pointed at...um, not your face. lol...



...at his littleman?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> tell me your hair looks like his in Legends of the Fall and I'm your huckleberry!



Hah!  This is a quick google for "guy curly hair" to see if I could find an example...

My hair is something like his, but more unruly and less "Shirley Temple". =P


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> ...at his littleman?



Right. 

*cough*


----------



## ShutteredEye (Nov 16, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> THANK YOU!!  Marry me, mountainlander ... we'll have clean toothpaste tubes together ... unless you squeeze from the middle ...




Lol, nope squeeze from the end.

Ex wife did that crap.  Had to hide my toothpaste tube from her.  When I asked why she used mine instead of hers, she told me, "Because mine's all gunky and gross."


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Haha, by the way... if I ever said "let Verbal hold you a while" I'd shoot myself! Even online I prefer to go by my real name! I was a hardcore geek for awhile, and I try to distance myself from that.


 
Hey ... chicks love geeks ... so don't totally lose the gig.  Love the curls ... I have piles of them.

Ravie ... the love is astounding that pours out from you ... uke-rig: 

Mountainlander ... I just wanna propose!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 16, 2005)

... very funny ...


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> So ... Verbal ... you never answered my Bradd Pitt hair question ...




Yes I did.   Scroll up! lol


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 16, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Yes I did.   Scroll up! lol


:lmao: I don't think she saw that pic of you... :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2005)

Jon, this is you, right?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Jon, this is you, right?



actually that's close, but mine's much frizzier, and light brown.


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm an old lady ... it takes me a while ...


(ka widdit, aprilraven ...)


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

There it is right now... that's my bedhead as of this moment. lol


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

Pfft ... here's some hair for ya ...






enough for three people and half a cat!


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> I'm an old lady ... it takes me a while ...
> 
> 
> (ka widdit, aprilraven ...)



would you quit opening the door if you dont want me to walk in......sheez..

and verbal... if you look like that pic.... you aint got nothing to worry about.. :hug::


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> and verbal... if you look like that pic.... you aint got nothing to worry about.. :hug::


 
preach on ... ravie, preach on.


----------



## photo gal (Nov 16, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Pfft ... here's some hair for ya ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no fair anicole!  I want to see your face woman!  Nice hair btw!


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks, photo gal ... you're awfully nice ... everyone has their cross to bear ... me, I have two ... this hair and aprilraven.


Oddly ... the full pic is of aprilraven and me on a girls weekend in Tampa ... hmmm ... that might be some pretty good payback to post that ...

(waits with baited breath to see what ravie says ...  )


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> and verbal... if you look like that pic.... you aint got nothing to worry about.. :hug::



lol, look like which picture?  The movie, the one Corry posted, or the one of me? lol


----------



## photo gal (Nov 16, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> thanks, photo gal ... you're awfully nice ... everyone has their cross to bear ... me, I have two ... this hair and aprilraven.
> 
> 
> Oddly ... the full pic is of aprilraven and me on a girls weekend in Tampa ... hmmm ... that might be some pretty good payback to post that ...
> ...



Ah come on ravie be a sport, let her post it!!  Pretty pretty please with a cherry on top!!


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's me with my curlyish hair about 3 years ago...I have another one that I took a curling iron to my hair and I look like curly sue, but I guess I don't have that one scanned in...can't find it in my photobucket.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

lol you call that curly? =-P


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2005)

If you'll quote me, it says curlyISH.  Thank you very much. HMPH!


----------



## photo gal (Nov 16, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Here's me with my curlyish hair about 3 years ago...I have another one that I took a curling iron to my hair and I look like curly sue, but I guess I don't have that one scanned in...can't find it in my photobucket.



You're soooo pretty Corry!!  I love your hair!


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2005)

Aw, thanks! It's one of the few pics of me I like...I don't generaly do my hair this way anymore though...this was a rare GOOD day.  And the only way I can do it that way without it being all frizzy is if I put a lot of hair product in it, and then it's not all soft.


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> without it being all frizzy is if I put a lot of hair product in it, and then it's not all soft.


 
I use a customized blend of 5 different gels ... and that's after the two mousses (does that qualify as meeces?)


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> (waits with baited breath to see what ravie says ...  )




you already know..pallie...

no need to make these people lose their lunch or supper or actually sainity..

leave it be.

if you post that, me and you will have issues, and words....( if i can spell it)

show you... you look great....i still use that pic to keep beetle bugs outta my eye of newt....thank you very much...
remember the night before that shot???  remember how crappy we felt during that shot???  kiss my ever lovin' rear..dont... i repeat DONT PLEASE post that shot.


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

party pooper ... but I won't.  You know that.  It was just fun to get your goat ... luv you ... mean it ... :hug:: 

Okay, folks ... back on topic ... we've gone from gooie girlie and boyie stuff to hair gel.

things that make me go pitty pat ... 

when I get kissed by a man who is palming the side of my face, threading his fingers through aforementioned curls ...

GO!


----------



## photo gal (Nov 16, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Ah come on ravie be a sport, let her post it!!  Pretty pretty please with a cherry on top!!



quoting myself now!


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> quoting myself now!


 
Nope ... so let it be written ... so let it be done ... she and I have a tacit agreement that we won't do that to each other.  I just pull out the dirty trick of threatening when I can't come up with a good comeback to her.  She sooo rules.

another pitty pat ... 

a guy in a button down, untucked, faded, soft jeans and no shoes or socks.

I get all giggly and girlie.

GO!


----------



## bace (Nov 16, 2005)

Straight up; Confidence.

You could be the hottest girl in the world, if you don't have confidence, you're only worth a few minutes of my time.

Aspirations; Wether you aspire to be a Waste Disposal Expert or a Movie Director, as long as you've got goals, I wanna be on you.

Sense of Humour; If you don't know what sarcasm is. Get on that short bus over there. There's a helmet on the front seat just for you. It has a capital "D" on it.

Intelligent; see above.

Also, if you don't have an appreciation for music ie. "I just listen to whatever's on the radio". That's right...the short bus is over there.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 16, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> two mousses (does that qualify as meeces?)


The plural of Moose is Moose.
Though why you would want to put a Moose in your hair...


You're not Canadian, are you?


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> The plural of Moose is Moose.
> Though why you would want to put a Moose in your hair...
> 
> 
> You're not Canadian, are you?


 
Eh?  Or is it Aye, eh? 

Down here, we just say huh? 

Wondered why the moose bugled so loud when I shook well before dispensing ...


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> The plural of Moose is Moose.
> Though why you would want to put a Moose in your hair...
> 
> 
> You're not Canadian, are you?




holy crap no...she aint....( she sounds like one, though, dont she??)

so, hertz...what is your answer to today's question..?  you, jonmikal, chase, chiller, airic, raymond..( i know..daisy is the answer to all your dreams, cause ya'll are in love..and all googly eyes over each other..but work with me here..)

i want to hear from ya'll too.....


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Eh?  Or is it Aye, eh?
> 
> Down here, we just say huh?
> 
> Wondered why the moose bugled so loud when I shook well before dispensing ...



( pallie, moose don't bugle... that would be elk...)

you need elk not moose for your hair......


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i want to hear from ya'll too.....


 
relegated to chopped liver ... feelin' the love, ravie, feelin' the love.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 16, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> so, hertz...what is your answer to today's question..?


Where to start? From the ground up is best.
Good shoes.
Tune in tomorrow to see if I can set my sights higher 

Daisy? Around here daisy and Buttercup are... not girls I'd like to date.


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Where to start? From the ground up is best.
> Good shoes.
> Tune in tomorrow to see if I can set my sights higher
> 
> Daisy? Around here daisy and Buttercup are... not girls I'd like to date.



Daisy is Raymond J Barlow's wife.  Open mouth, insert foot.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 16, 2005)

Well....
  Ya gotta be able to laugh, have a great sense of humor, love a little on the dark side, horror movies...and really dig halloween.    I like to enjoy every day as best I can, cause life it too short to argue about stuff that is not worth arguing about. 
   I like to be close to the person I care about.  Means a lot to say you love somebody, then to slam a door. 

OH yeah..........music....    ya gotta love music.  Good ol rock and metal. 

  She has to love the out doors, and nature, hiking, cycling and all that.  Yeah...even those long walks under the full moon do it for me too. 

But I think a lady who really loves to laugh, and just take a day at a time is great.  As for looks....eyes....I love eyes.    <<but not like that


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 16, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Daisy is Raymond J Barlow's wife.  Open mouth, insert foot.


I have no knowledge of this person - I plead total ignorance.
Raymond J Barlow?




What day is it nurse?


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> She has to love the out doors, and nature, hiking, cycling and all that.  Yeah...even those long walks under the full moon do it for me too.
> 
> But I think a lady who really loves to laugh, and just take a day at a time is great.  As for looks....eyes....I love eyes.    <<but not like that




aww...chiller....you responded to my thread... i am thrilled...  you never do..

out doors, huh??? * shivers *  does the sun have to be out?? *shivers again*

as far as the eyes go... mine are boring, except for the wooden one...(would i, would i? hair lip hair lip... :mrgreen:  ) but let me tell you, i have another cousin that has those eyes...    ...... she is availabile in about...
10-12..... atleast that is when she should be paroled....
( she is getting out, right nicole?? it wasnt life, was it???  you cant count the mother in law as killing....dang...)


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> aww...chiller....you responded to my thread... i am thrilled... you never do..
> out doors, huh??? * shivers * does the sun have to be out?? *shivers again*
> as far as the eyes go... mine are boring, except for the wooden one...(would i, would i? hair lip hair lip... :mrgreen: ) but let me tell you, i have another cousin that has those eyes...  ...... she is availabile in about...
> 10-12..... atleast that is when she should be paroled....
> ( she is getting out, right nicole?? it wasnt life, was it??? you cant count the mother in law as killing....dang...)


 
dangnation, april raven ... you weren't supposed to tell people that I'm doing time and that's why I don't post pictures!    

As for your eyes boring :twisted: ... the red freakin' fire shooting out of the bores alright ... kinda like that snake character in Jungle Book  ... "... trust in me ..."

You did stock up on the SPF 550, right?!  That winter sun gets bright, though not so hot.  :greendev:


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

hey,  i didnt tell them you were doing time, cause i thought you wanted that kept secret..the last good shot you took was of your cell mate (bubba) mug shot...

besides, you just jealous your eyes cant hypnotize... you coulda got outta the whole prison thing....silly you.


----------



## bace (Nov 16, 2005)

I also like resourcefullness. And Optimism.

Pescimists are hopeless.


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 16, 2005)

Jon (Verbal) could just draw a picture of the girl and win them over. :mrgreen:


Couldn't you Jon?


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Jon (Verbal) could just draw a picture of the girl and win them over. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Couldn't you Jon?



oh, man, thats right....!!  he could win them by drawing...

how cool.....


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> oh, man, thats right....!!  he could win them by drawing...
> 
> how cool.....



My boyfriend sorta did that...not by drawing me, but by impressing me with his artistic talents.    That was on the day I met (also that was our first date...we were set up)


----------



## Meysha (Nov 16, 2005)

I like a man who holds my hand,
who can spend time with me without talking,
who can talk about anything he wants and not be afraid of what I think,
who really loves what he does, or has an all consuming hobby,
who dishes **** out at least as much as I do,
who loves to go on holidays and see different places,
who loves good food,
who is funny, smart, and has confidence, but also lets me protect him when he needs it.
He must play at least one musical instrument and it'd be great if he could sing too,
and lastly, he has to be a great kisser!


----------



## Alison (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmm.....I wanted to contribute to the curly competition but I had to wait to find the pictures 

This was taken about 3 years ago 






Not only is my hair curly, but I've passed on the genes :mrgreen: This is my oldest son, Christopher. We keep his hair short now, but I think it would still curl if we let it grow!





Now, on to the subject at hand:
-Someone who understands my sense of humor 
-Someone who is open with their emotions, and isn't afraid when I show mine
-Someone who has goals in life, and isn't afraid of change to make them happen
-Someone who values time we spend together, even when it's doing something as routine as folding laundry


----------



## photo gal (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh Alison how precious!  Glad you found these!  : )


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 16, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Jon (Verbal) could just draw a picture of the girl and win them over. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Couldn't you Jon?


yeah, I did that once... didn't work out in the long run though, the kind of girl that us artists would do that to would just say "WOW! That's AMAZING!" then maybe buy a pic... and only stay amazed at your talent... not taking it any further...


ok, bad experience... sorry..


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Oh Alison how precious! Glad you found these! : )


 Me too!! How adorable is that! :heart:

I like confidence, as well. It's very sexy. And I love to see artistic expression, especially with photography or music.


----------



## icondigital (Nov 16, 2005)

Ive always felt that once you really get to know someone their personality almost becomes what we see in our eyes as their physical appearance. I also think voice plays a bigger role than we consciously realize. Some other traits I would find attractive would be:

Someone you feel comfortable enough to be yourself with 
Someone you respect 
Someone with a like sense of humor and a nice laugh 
Someone with a positive outlook on life 
Someone of equal intelligence 
Someone you dont have to ask permission because they trust you to make the right choice or will accept it as yours 
Someone that is independent 
Someone that doesnt require constant attention 
Someone you would enjoy sharing your favorite activities with 
Someone that accepts your friends as their own 
Someone that would unconditionally support you 
Someone you like to cuddle with and enjoy intimacy 
Someone you couldnt imagine living without 
Someone that does not derive personal fulfillment from material possessions 

And most of all someone that doesnt continually loose the remote for the tv !!!  < joke


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 17, 2005)

Speaking of frizzy hair
Then





and Now





Thank goodness for straigtheners 

(Sorry.. nothing more to add to the conversations.. Except may I will marry a man with dead straight hair so my children have a chance  )


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> (Sorry.. nothing more to add to the conversations.. Except may I will marry a man with dead straight hair so my children have a chance  )




 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:   hope anicole sees this!!

the pics of all the curly hair is great....wish i had as much as ya'll do... talk about attitude, i would so have an attitude.....

how many times have you noticed that a peson with the traits you love, after a time frame, loses those traits...doesnt like the cuddling anymore..doesnt like the just talking...doesnt have time..etc...

that should be grounds to beat the dog outta them...( honey, sorry i hit you in the head with a frying pan, but you really were not listening...are you ready to, now??????????)   :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

CURLZ RULE!  (we need a curly headed icon)


(cause we don't have any other choice ...   !)

Alisonpower ... how great is that hair?!  Ladies (and guys, too, if you use product), I'm telling you, I use two different kinds of mousse (Meeces to Hertz) and I blend five gels together.  Awesome recipe, if anyone wants it.

as for reviving this thread ... whew ... another day ... gotta gear up ...

Another quality I love ... (good kisser works for me, too, Meysha) the man that will take the little doodad you gave him and treat it as though it is the most precious thing in the world.


----------



## Lensmeister (Nov 17, 2005)

Shallow as it may seem ..... I found my wife attractive physically before I actually knew her at college .... *BUT* we were only friends ..... 

Then we met up after college ayear or so later and as friends I liked her and we got on ... now we've been married 14 years last June  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: ... and been a couple since 1988 ...... :heart::

Apart from looks ...  :er: 

She is kind, loving, shy, and most of all she is my wife ....   :hug:: 

wouldn't swap her for anything, well maybe a Canon EOS 1D rs all singing all dancing ... no no I will keep her ... 

Sure we have our fair share of rows ... what couple doesn't ? .......   


But I love as much today as the day we met, and became a couple ....  :hail: 

ok sometimes I wanna chop her up and bury her under the patio ... but ...... kidding ..... 

nah think she's great ... :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> ok sometimes I wanna chop her up and bury her under the patio ... but ...... kidding .....


 
Look, Aprilraven ... another member of the family ...

WELCOME LENSMEISTER!!!!   :meh:


----------



## Alison (Nov 17, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> CURLZ RULE!  (we need a curly headed icon)





Interestingly my hair has gotten straighter since having children...you should have seen it when I was little...hmmmm......lookie here :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

>


 
'fros are different!  that's more kink.  I'll search ... but thanks!


----------



## Alison (Nov 17, 2005)

See my photo above, it's looking a little 'froish I think :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Nov 17, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Interestingly my hair has gotten straighter since having children...you should have seen it when I was little...hmmmm......lookie here :mrgreen:


 Tooooo cute!!!!   :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh my, you were a cutie pie Alison!!!!Still are!!  : )


----------



## photo gal (Nov 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Where to start? From the ground up is best.
> Good shoes.
> Tune in tomorrow to see if I can set my sights higher



 :lmao:    higher higher


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

alison- your kids look just like you when you were little...!!  cuties!!

nicole..- with our family, who knows how many cousins once removed we got...

hertz-  new day...lets go higher..... like to the top ...what attracts you personality wise??

and does no body like black haired women??? is it always the blondes who win??

i could dress up a man in blonde hair and walk down the street with him, and guys would look at the blonde haired guy.... whats the deal there??


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> :lmao:    higher higher


Someone who doesn't use too much Moose?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Someone who doesn't use too much Moose?



Haha!


----------



## icondigital (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> and does no body like black haired women??? is it always the blondes who win??


blondes are for show!

the darker the hair the sexier the female 

but i thought we werent listing physical characteristics?


----------



## photo gal (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hertz-  new day...lets go higher..... like to the top ...what attracts you *personality wise*??




We're just wondering!


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> and does no body like black haired women???


 
natural. 
drugstore blackhairs scare me :mrgreen:


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 17, 2005)

> i could dress up a man in blonde hair and walk down the street with him, and guys would look at the blonde haired guy.... whats the deal there??


 
Yes, guys like a black haired woman. Cathy decided to bleach her hair for me about 2 years after we were married. She thought it was something I would like. Her hair was about 3 1/2 ' long at the time, well past here belt. We both hated it. She let it grow out, had to cut here hair short for the first time in her life. It took 7 or 8 years for it to get long again. It is now well past her belt again, maybe 4 1/4' long now. Now we both have grey "highlights". And lowlights and midtones, just call it grey.

One thing that really bothers me about a bleach blond, black eyebrows! Why do the hair white thing and have coal black bushes on your forehead? I don't understand, it's just puzzling to me.


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Someone who doesn't use too much Moose?


 
  ... real women use meeces ...


----------



## icondigital (Nov 17, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> One thing that really bothers me about a bleach blond, black eyebrows! Why do the hair white thing and have coal black bushes on your forehead? I don't understand, it's just puzzling to me.


can happen naturally !


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hertz-  new day...lets go higher..... like to the top ...what attracts you personality wise??


To be honest I've never analysed it. Chemistry either happens or it doesn't  - and when it does it rides roughshod over personal tastes or preferences.
Or at least I've never had any control over it.

And making a list of the things you want in a woman (or a man) is no guarantee that you'll either find them, or that if you do find them you will hit it off. You're more likely to miss miss/mister right because you are too busy looking in the wrong places.


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> natural.
> drugstore blackhairs scare me :mrgreen:



as soon as everyone else goes natural...all the way... then i will too..

when its a level playing field..then gripe at me... :greenpbl:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> as soon as everyone else goes natural...all the way... then i will too..
> 
> when its a level playing field..then gripe at me... :greenpbl:



Haha!  It's actually a major turn-off to me (generally speaking) when girls color/bleach their hair.  Natural is best, God knows what He's doing!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> as soon as everyone else goes natural...all the way... then i will too..
> 
> when its a level playing field..then gripe at me... :greenpbl:


I think that we should all shave our heads. Problem solved.


----------



## santino (Nov 17, 2005)

I looooovve woman with black hair   -nah, for real, I prefer balck haired woman


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Chemistry either happens or it doesn't - and when it does it rides roughshod over personal tastes or preferences.
> 
> You're more likely to miss miss/mister right


 
lot to be said for chemistry ... you have a point (much like those mooses)


----------



## icondigital (Nov 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think that we should all shave our heads. Problem solved.


have you posted a pic hertzy??? you're not bald are you?

now don't get mad at me i'm just playin with ya! :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Haha!  It's actually a major turn-off to me (generally speaking) when girls color/bleach their hair.  Natural is best, God knows what He's doing!



then dont shave....dont shower..dont put on cologne...

believe me, with out the hair colored, and the make up... look like frankensteins bride.....

 :shock:


----------



## Chiller (Nov 17, 2005)

Black hair and blue eyes


----------



## icondigital (Nov 17, 2005)

*Originally Posted by Hertz van Rental*
*Chemistry either happens or it doesn't - and when it does it rides roughshod over personal tastes or preferences.*
_*________________________________________________*_

i agree with hertzy on this point! 
it also would account for a lot of problem marriges since we get carried away with the chemistry and overlook the facts!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> believe me, with out the hair colored, and the make up... look like frankensteins bride.....


But I'm sure you'd be able to dig up Mister Right eventually


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 17, 2005)

> believe me, with out the hair colored, and the make up... look like frankensteins bride.....


 
Then you know what ya got, right?  A clothspin for your nose, and a pair of blinders and what's the difference. I always prefered the brail method anyway. ha ha


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> But I'm sure you'd be able to dig up Mister Right eventually




hey, thats the spirit..... i feel so much better now!!!


----------



## photo gal (Nov 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think that we should all shave our heads. Problem solved.



I did that once a few years ago!!!  Loved it.  Kept playing with my head though and was always feeling naughty! :lmao:


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> But I'm sure you'd be able to dig up Mister Right eventually


 
the other three weren't hard to dig up ... or re-bury, for that matter!! :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Black hair and blue eyes




awww..thanks chiller!  thats me exactly!!   as long as you dont mind the wart on the nose, the splotchy face... and the long arm on one side...

we could so be buddies!!    :lmao:


----------



## photo gal (Nov 17, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Black hair and blue eyes



April do you have blue eyes per chance?

too slow again.

Actually, I could so see chilley and aprilraven together!


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> awww..thanks chiller! thats me exactly!! as long as you dont mind the wart on the nose, the splotchy face... and the long arm on one side...
> 
> we could so be buddies!! :lmao:


 
...thump/draaaag ... thump/drag .....


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> ...thump/draaaag ... thump/drag .....




oh good...nicoles coming here again    :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> oh good...nicoles coming here again :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> April do you have blue eyes per chance?




actually...they are blue sometimes, green sometimes, and grey sometimes..

i have three eyes, so i cover most of the basis    :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

>



cheer up, its almost time for your meds...!!!


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> cheer up, its almost time for your meds...!!!


 
  thump/draaag .... thump/draag ... trip ....


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 17, 2005)

> i have three eyes, so i cover most of the basis :lmao:


 
Wow, what beauty queen, what a woman! Makes a guy want to run out and howl at the moon, fart to the wind and squeel like a pig! No blind dates here, you can see us guys a com'in, a go'in and sideways.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Wow, what beauty queen, what a woman! Makes a guy want to run out and howl at the moon, fart to the wind and squeel like a pig! No blind dates here, you can see us guys a com'in, a go'in and sideways.


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> April do you have blue eyes per chance?
> too slow again. Actually, I could so see chiller and aprilraven together!


 
she does ...during a full moon ... they always take on an unholy glow ... 

RUN chiller ... but watch out for that open grave ...


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Actually, I could so see chiller and aprilraven together!



except he is in canada, right chiller?? and i am in poe dunk arkansas...

so.....  besides, can you believe how scary we would be together, him looking all rock star scary, and me looking all tomb raider on crack...???? 

no one could take it...!!  horror of all horrors...


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Wow, what beauty queen, what a woman! Makes a guy want to run out and howl at the moon, fart to the wind and squeel like a pig! No blind dates here, you can see us guys a com'in, a go'in and sideways.


 
:hail: :hail:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Wow, what beauty queen, what a woman! Makes a guy want to run out and howl at the moon, fart to the wind and squeel like a pig!




damn... have i dated you before??? thats how most started...!!!!!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> damn... have i dated you before??? thats how most started...!!!!!!  :mrgreen:



What, that's what turns you on?


*twitch*


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

you would be surprised what turns me on........

not what you would think!!!  ( as jonmikal would say, keep it clean friends!!)


i just wonder what hertz would find attractive mentally in a woman...


----------



## icondigital (Nov 17, 2005)

well aprilraven? what color hair you like on a guy? 

or do you like'em shaved like hertzy?


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> What, that's what turns you on?
> 
> 
> *twitch*


 
naw ... she's just covering her bases ... wolfbane, sow's ear ... etc ...


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

actually... i have always been drawn to the long hair...80's look.....the bad boys..for physical stuff...

but i dont care, as long as they tease, joke, kid, and like the smell of earth...deep earth.... 

and enjoy the fragrance of chloroaform.....( i'm cracking myself up here....sorry)

what is it about women that make you find them so interesting...attractive...or just relaxed in their presence...( i need to brush up ...just in case...)


----------



## icondigital (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> what is it about women that make you find them so interesting...attractive...or just relaxed in their presence...( i need to brush up ...just in case...)


boy! you ask the tough ones! i posted to your original question above but i think you are getting into the chemistry thing with your question here. would be hard to name particulars and the answers would be different depending on the person in question.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> what is it about women that make you find them so interesting...attractive...or just relaxed in their presence...( i need to brush up ...just in case...)



Being real.  Don't play stupid games and flirt and such, just be real!


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

Now, Verbal, there's a difference in flirting and playing head games.  You gotta have a little flirting.  Otherwise, you don't have any humor.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Now, Verbal, there's a difference in flirting and playing head games.  You gotta have a little flirting.  Otherwise, you don't have any humor.



A little is okay, but don't let it dominate the conversation, otherwise the relationship is going to start out being a very shallow one, based on attraction.  I need to know a girl can be real and be a friend, so that if something works out, in the future we'd be friends as well as "lovers".  In fact, when I first meet a girl, I prefer there to be no flirting until we know each other a lot better.

But that's just me. =)


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Now, Verbal, there's a difference in flirting and playing head games.  You gotta have a little flirting.  Otherwise, you don't have any humor.




and flirting is an art form....

if you dont have a bit of it, you dont have any of the spark things..

gotta flirt... but the head games, yeah, i am with you..that sucks..

but come on icon... talk chemestry...


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ...talk chemestry...



BIG thing here... where your eyes can meet, you can hold the gaze, and just be comfortable in _knowing_ that there's something there.  And comfortable silence... so rare, and so valuable.


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

flirting isn't all about physical attraction. If you can't challenge a mind with anything other than sexual flirting ... take a hike. 

A brilliant mind sends me into a rigor a lot faster than a great body.

And chemistry ... whew ... that opens a door, but you have to be able to channel that 'holycowIcan'tbreathe' eye lock into something else ... otherwise you turn blue!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I did that once a few years ago!!!  Loved it.  Kept playing with my head though and was always feeling naughty! :lmao:


And I was blonde once (did the eyebrows too).
But I got bored with it and used henna - big mistake. Flourescent orange is just so not me.



I think I've missed a page....


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think I've missed a page....


 
you're on page two ... we need ya on page four, darlin'!


----------



## photo gal (Nov 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And I was blonde once (did the eyebrows too).
> But I got bored with it and used henna - big mistake. Flourescent orange is just so not me.
> 
> 
> ...




Pictures please! :mrgreen: 



which page is that?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Pictures please! :mrgreen:


Would love to - but sadly I don't think any were taken.
And if there were I don't have any.

What about ones of you being a smoothy?


----------



## jadin (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm going to reply and then read the thread. 'Cause I can!

As an 'aura' person, I notice their aura more than anything. For example, I find myself turning my head as a specific person opens a door. Ten other people may have walked through the same door without me even glancing. But consistently if a certain person opens the door, my head will turn before I can even see their physical person.

Other examples are a crowded room of people. If I glance around a room, my eyes stop on the same people every single time. It doesn't matter how fast I scan the room, or how many people are in it. The same exact people catch my eye everytime. The best part is I know for a fact that they are attracted to me as well. I don't mean for a fact as in they told me so, but their body language actions (aura's) etc prove to me beyond a doubt. I'm so confident I'd bet my firstborn.

The only problem is they are all married. As well as religious, (the ones I'm thinking of as I write this are in my church). I won't get into specific beleifs (to avoid a religious topic), sufficient to say hail: photo_gal) the only way we'd be hooking up without sin is someone dying.


----------



## photo gal (Nov 17, 2005)

sufficient


----------



## photo gal (Nov 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Would love to - but sadly I don't think any were taken.
> And if there were I don't have any.
> 
> What about ones of you being a smoothy?



Yes there are pics.  I think I know where they are but they are not here.!


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Yes there are pics.  I think I know where they are but they are not here.!




i would love to see those pics if you find them....  

when star trek came out as a movie and that one chick had the shaved head, everyone thought she was killer in it... i think it would be cool...

one day, i may do it.... my pallie, nicole has agreed with me, if for any reason one of us has to shave the head, we both will....

thats a real friend!!    

the aura thing is true... i sense people..and can feel the " chemestry" and it can just knock your feet out from under you....but let me ask this..

can you feel chemestry across email?...internet...?  or phone??  hmm deliema.... :er:


----------



## anicole (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i would love to see those pics if you find them....
> one day, i may do it.... my pallie, nicole has agreed with me, if for any reason one of us has to shave the head, we both will....
> 
> thats a real friend!!
> ...


 
I got your six, Aprilraven ... I'd go bald for ya anytime.:hugs: 

Guess I'll ship Hertz my meeces so they don't go to waste, though.  

As for chemistry across the miles ... yes.  YES!!!  I think that knowing someone by email or phone or whatever medium you choose, gives you a deeper insight to them ... assuming the honesty thing is in play.  I've conversed with two people over my adult life that went on to deep, relationships.


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

now your just braggin'


----------



## jadin (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> the aura thing is true... i sense people..and can feel the " chemestry" and it can just knock your feet out from under you....but let me ask this..
> 
> can you feel chemestry across email?...internet...? or phone?? hmm deliema.... :er:


 
I'm actually glad you asked that...

I was visiting a friend's house and saw a photo of her absolutely gorgeous friend on her fridge. I was instantly attracted. We all went out to a club that night and I got to meet the girl on the fridge. We were instantly attracted to each other. At the end of the night we traded t-shirts and she even kissed me as we said goodnight. :heart: (I'm not a very forward person)

I was only in town for a few nights so we arranged to go out the next night. Unfortunately I wasn't very mature in dating. (the old religious thing, wasn't allowed to date until I was ready for marriage, it's dwarfed my social abilities to this day) And wound up saying something along the lines of 'I'm looking for a long term relationship'. Which I've since learned, (4 or 5 women later) is suicide on a date.

So nothing ever happened with the girl on the fridge. I went back to my hometown and she continued to sleep with her "monogamous sexual partner". (she was sleeping with this guy when I met her - but not dating him...) But I kept calling her and we'd talk etc.

And then one day I was at work when suddenly I got very upset. I just had to leave. I told my supervisors and they asked 'why?' I couldn't say. I just told them 'I don't know, I have to leave'. They told me it would be unexcused and I told them whatever, I just had to go. The second I walked out of the building I burst into tears. I got into my car and drove around for half an hour waiting for the tears to stop. I didn't want anyone to see me like that so I just kept driving. In my head I could only think of this girl and kept asking "why?" I didn't know if she was dead, or what on earth had happened. Even the radio kept playing songs about broken hearts.

When I finally stopped crying enough to go home, I did so and checked my email. There was only one message. In it she told me she was in love with her "monogamous partner" and that she didn't want to hear from me again. It was sent exactly when I began to feel upset.

I've only seen her the two times. But to this day I miss her.


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

jadin.... ok, so stating the long term relationship thing is not a great idea... your parents really didnt do you an injustice... someone will come along, and think, man this guy really listens ..and he really shows feelings for me.. you havent had the bad stuff that makes you almost callous to girls on dates...

i think, given time, you will find some girl that will think you are the world..and she will be pleased as punch to know you dont have "baggage" with you..and every thing with her is a new experience....

your actually such a jewel....and you dont even know it.... keep the head up high..and just know, you are SO worth the wait..!!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

April, that's what keeps me goin' in the direction I am... respect to my future girlfriend/wife.  Yeah, I could do the "casual dating" scene, but I chose not to.  But man, lol sometimes it really bites!


----------



## photo gal (Nov 17, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> April, that's what keeps me goin' in the direction I am... respect to my future girlfriend/wife.  Yeah, I could do the "casual dating" scene, but I chose not to.  But man, lol sometimes it really bites!



 :hug::


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

verbal... its so gonna pay off in the long run..... 

and although i dont know you as face to face friend, i am still very proud of you....

you will be too later on down the line...!!  ( right photo gal???)


----------



## photo gal (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> verbal... its so gonna pay off in the long run.....
> 
> and although i dont know you as face to face friend, i am still very proud of you....
> 
> you will be too later on down the line...!!  ( right photo gal???)



Yup!!!  Ditto from me!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

Thank you both =)


----------



## jadin (Nov 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> jadin.... ok, so stating the long term relationship thing is not a great idea... your parents really didnt do you an injustice... someone will come along, and think, man this guy really listens ..and he really shows feelings for me.. you havent had the bad stuff that makes you almost callous to girls on dates...
> 
> i think, given time, you will find some girl that will think you are the world..and she will be pleased as punch to know you dont have "baggage" with you..and every thing with her is a new experience....
> 
> your actually such a jewel....and you dont even know it.... keep the head up high..and just know, you are SO worth the wait..!!


 
I'm speechless! :hugs: TY so much!


----------



## jadin (Nov 17, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> April, that's what keeps me goin' in the direction I am... respect to my future girlfriend/wife. Yeah, I could do the "casual dating" scene, but I chose not to. But man, lol sometimes it really bites!


 
Want to make a 'nice guys finish last' club? We can be the founding fathers... :cheers:


----------



## icondigital (Nov 17, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> April, that's what keeps me goin' in the direction I am... respect to my future girlfriend/wife. Yeah, I could do the "casual dating" scene, but I chose not to. But man, lol sometimes it really bites!


hey jon! i dont get what you mean by this? how are you going to find someone if you dont date and see what she's like?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

jadin said:
			
		

> Want to make a 'nice guys finish last' club? We can be the founding fathers... :cheers:



Hah!  I don't want to jinx myself.


----------



## jadin (Nov 17, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Hah! I don't want to jinx myself.


 
Jinx?!? Are you serious? We're finishing *LAST*! How much more jinxed could it get? :mrgreen:


----------



## icondigital (Nov 17, 2005)

jadin said:
			
		

> Other examples are a crowded room of people. If I glance around a room, my eyes stop on the same people every single time. It doesn't matter how fast I scan the room, or how many people are in it. The same exact people catch my eye everytime. The best part is I know for a fact that they are attracted to me as well. I don't mean for a fact as in they told me so, but their body language actions (aura's) etc prove to me beyond a doubt. I'm so confident I'd bet my firstborn.


were you high at the time! :lmao:


----------



## jadin (Nov 17, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> were you high at the time! :lmao:


 
High?? I was at church! :stun:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

jadin said:
			
		

> High?? I was at church! :stun:



Haha... and you always wondered how others could "speak in tongues"...


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 17, 2005)

> Haha... and you always wondered how others could "speak in tongues"...


I suspected that.

Very interesting conversation going on here. I will just read and amuse myself.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 17, 2005)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Very interesting conversation going on here. I will just read and amuse myself.



Popcorn, dude?


----------



## craig (Nov 17, 2005)

Excellent thread! I do the "Question of the Week" for the paper. Randomly asking people for their thoughts and photo is an eye opening experience to say the least. Long story short; all humans are beautiful. I mean bright eyes can't gather her thoughts; total turn off. An old lady spews years of knowledge; I am in love. I am constantly reminded that my initial thoughts of someone were totally off base. 

Back to the question. I knew I was in love with my wife when we went on a road trip and did not say a word to each for hours. Besides the sex I think being comfortable with each other is a total turn on. 

Yeah whatever; I see legs or shoulders I turn into a bumbling fool.


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 17, 2005)

Oops. you are right. I forgot the popcorn  Two for good measure.


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 17, 2005)

> the old religious thing, wasn't allowed to date until I was ready for marriage, it's dwarfed my social abilities to this day


Sup couldn't date because of religion ebuddy.


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 17, 2005)

craig said:
			
		

> Excellent thread!
> I am constantly reminded that my initial thoughts of someone were totally off base.



thanks craig...

and in the for what its worth column.... there have been 5 people in my life that initially, i thought they were totally a**holes when i first met them...then after a short time frame, i became enthralled with them and thought, i gotta make them improtant to me... and then after becoming close, realized they were soul-friends.... the kind that, even if you dont talk for 6 months or a year or what ever, the conversation picks up right where you left off, and your back all buddy-buddy in half a second....those are the keepers....some are female...but most are male... just a bonding ...and you dont have to work at it....

first impressions never hold me... you just cant tell a book by its cover!!


oh, and craig... you have met me, tell them that yes i do have three eyes, and a wart on my nose.....and the skin is actually green...... :lmao:  :lmao:  

scary, huh craig...??  really scary.... :twisted:


----------



## craig (Nov 18, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> oh, and craig... you have met me, tell them that yes i do have three eyes, and a wart on my nose.....and the skin is actually green...... :lmao:  :lmao:
> 
> scary, huh craig...??  really scary.... :twisted:



Actually I never noticed the wart. :lmao:

In all seriousness your thread has brought up some good points. I think the best we can do is keep an open mind always.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 19, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> first impressions never hold me... you just cant tell a book by its cover!!


In that case I've wasted my life trying to become just a poster for the Circus - what you see is what you get*. If I were a book I'd be bored with me before the end of the first page and go look for a comic. Although I admit most other people can be a jolly good read, and one or two are worth curling up with :lmao:








*The fat lady has lost a lot of weight recently... and the sword swallower cuts himself shaving every day... the tightrope walker suffers from vertigo... and the fire eater is a wet blanket. Strictly no refunds.


----------



## craig (Nov 19, 2005)

We can definetly dig deep. Faith Hill lays it down (I am not sure she wrote the song) in The Secret of Life... "the secret of life is that there is no secret and you don't get your money back".


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 19, 2005)

ya know, craig, guns and roses also said, you will be lucky to get outta life alive...i always liked that one...

hertz, you just crack me up every time!!  your right about the tight rope walker...he is a wet blanket...   ( and would you lay off me losing the weight, geezesh...)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 20, 2005)

You're in the act too?
Should have paid attention, I guess.
Anyway, you think you've got problems?
My pages are falling out and my cover is looking decidedly limp.


----------



## Meysha (Nov 20, 2005)

> Anyway, you think you've got problems?
> My pages are falling out and my cover is looking decidedly limp.


:shock: :shock:
Quick get that book rebound... or else it'll have to be put under glass in a museum and people will just look at it and laugh at how funny looking it is.


----------



## Meysha (Nov 20, 2005)

And back sort of on topic, can I just say that i love flirting... It's what gives you that sudden rush of excitement and thrill!

I still flirt with my boyfriend after all this time! it's great fun... especially watching him suffer! hehe.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 20, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> :shock: :shock:
> Quick get that book rebound... or else it'll have to be put under glass in a museum and people will just look at it and laugh at how funny looking it is.



So thats what a museum is for...

As for this topic...gonna have to go for the "funny, smart" clique ones...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 20, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> :shock: :shock:
> Quick get that book rebound... or else it'll have to be put under glass in a museum and people will just look at it and laugh at how funny looking it is.


I'm sure there are some women who are turned on by antiques. I'll go for the sympathy vote.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 20, 2005)

> I'll go for the sympathy vote.


 
It works for me, sort of like the way ya feel about the graying three legged neutered puppy dog with the big sad eyes.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 20, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> sort of like the way ya feel about the graying three legged neutered puppy dog with the big sad eyes.


I can't help the way I look


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 20, 2005)

> I can't help the way I look


 

You too huh? Momma always told me I had a twin, I just couldn't accept the world having to enduring two of us!


----------

